# Aufgabe: Galerie der Diebe



## Nagostyrian (5. August 2009)

Grüße

Seit geraumer Zeit irre ich durch das Breeland auf der suche nach der Lösung für 'Galerie der Diebe', allerdings ist sie für mich unauffindbar.
Weiß einer, wo ich jene finde?


----------



## JoBraun (6. August 2009)

Wenn man die Aufgaben von früher gewohnt ist , so wie ich, hat man als allererstest im Räuberlager westlich von Grimmranke nachgeschaut denn da war der Anführer früher immer ...
Nach genauerem durchlesen der Questbeschreibung steht dort jedoch etwas von einem "kleinen Wald" ....(eher eine kleine Baumgruppe) der ist genau westlich von Grimmranke und beherbergt ein paar der normalen Räuber und einen Signatur Gegner : Und siehe da es ist der Anführer mit den besagten Aufzeichnungen !


----------



## -RD- (9. August 2009)

So ist es. Einfach zu Grimmranke gehen. Von dort aus stur nach Westen.... und immer einen Blick auf die kleine Kartenansicht werfen... dort erkennst du dann auf einmal, hinter einem etwas höhren "Felshügel" ein Lagerfeuer-Zeichen. Dort ist es.


----------



## Nagostyrian (10. August 2009)

Ich danke für die informativen Hinweise. Habe ihn auf Anhieb gefunden.
Und zum kleinen Wald... Auch ein kleiner Wald besteht für mich aus mehr als diesen 10 Bäumen. Ich irrte in dem Wald mit der anderen Räuberbastion herum.


----------

